# Stock codes for different stock exchanges?



## ypod (19 January 2007)

Anyone know where I can download a list of stock symbols for different stock exchanges?


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2007)

ypod said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can download a list of stock symbols for different stock exchanges?




You can download CSV files for the yankee exchanges here: (at the bottom of the page )

http://www.nasdaq.com/reference/comlookup.stm#viewdownload

Check the individual exchange site for others... ASX.com.au etc


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 January 2007)

Hi ypod,

Try this on yahoo for the exchange codes:

http://finance.yahoo.com/exchanges

.... then use, the extensions (like ***.ax) to 
search for all stox on the ASX exchange, using
the yahoo stockscreener, at:

http://finance.yahoo.com/lookup

..... sometimes, you will need to do it (***.ax)
about 3 times in different windows, before the
list will appear ... but perservere, because it 
DOES WORK !~!

..... or you can look up individual stocks too,
like (AIA.nz) for example ... 

have a great weekend

  yogi



=====


----------

